# got pulled over by cop



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

friend got pulled over the other day. cop said he ran the plate and it come back the he had his chl. that was the only reason he pulled him over. no tickets or nothing. can the police pull you over if they run your plate and it comes back that you have a chl just to check you????


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Wouldn't think so. Friend of mine got chewed out by a cop for not saying he had a chl for a speeding ticket


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

I didn't know your license plate and CHL were tied together.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

That's total BS if true!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

BBCAT said:


> I didn't know your license plate and CHL were tied together.


 if they run your plate and you have a chl, it will come back that you have a chl just by the name.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

iridered2003 said:


> if they run your plate and you have a chl, it will come back that you have a chl just by the name.


That doesn't make sense. There could be 10 cars registered to different people with the name John Q Doe & only one have a chl. What does a license plate have to do with chl?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Gemini8 said:


> That doesn't make sense. There could be 10 cars registered to different people with the name John Q Doe & only one have a chl. What does a license plate have to do with chl?


 not sure. im just going by what I was told.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

iridered2003 said:


> not sure. im just going by what I was told.


Oh, so it's gotta be true, right


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

CHL is tagged to your Texas driver's license number. Take a look at your CHL, your DL# is printed on it. They run the plate and the registered owner name comes up. If it is true, it would be pegged to the registered owner but I don't see how, since your DL# isn't on the vehicle registration.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bird said:


> CHL is tagged to your Texas driver's license number. Take a look at your CHL, your DL# is printed on it. They run the plate and the registered owner name comes up. If it is true, it would be pegged to the registered owner but I don't see how, since your DL# isn't on the vehicle registration.


My thoughts too. I think someone is getting their story timeline confused. I understand running DL & it ping for CHL, but not plates.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Gemini8 said:


> Oh, so it's gotta be true, right


I have no reason to not believe him. after all, he has a chl, so aint that a outstanding person???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: that would not lie?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Just took my class on the 27th. Instructor said when they run your plates it will come up if you have a chl.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

9121SS said:


> Just took my class on the 27th. Instructor said when they run your plates it will come up if you have a chl.


thanks. that answers a few peoples question here


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

When they run your plates it will show if the "owner" of the vehicle not necessarily the driver is also a CHL or now LTC holder and advises the officer of that simple fact. I know of no reason that they can justify pulling you over just check your weapons license status, unless there is something obscure added to the newly effective LTC rules that I missed.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

If you have a firearm with you, you **** sure better hand the officer your CHL license with your driver's license.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Having a CHL does not constitute probable cause for a stop. Sounds like there is more to the story or you have a bad cop out there.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Gemini8 said:


> My thoughts too. I think someone is getting their story timeline confused. I understand running DL & it ping for CHL, but not plates.


That's been the case ever since the early days of the TX CHL, back when the DPS was still running scared of al the new guns in cars. I've had them ask before I handed them the licenses if I had my handgun with me as well, but I don't think it's ever been a part of why I got pulled over.


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Just out of curiosity if an officer came to your front door for whatever reason would you immediately notify him of all guns in your home? My limited understanding is that your vehicle or watercraft are treated as an extension of one's own premises to legally carry a hand concealed or otherwise.
www.texaslawshield.com/portal/texas-gun-law/


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

DIHLON said:


> If you have a firearm with you, you **** sure better hand the officer your CHL license with your driver's license.


Only if he asks for it. I got stopped a couple of years ago by a DPS officer and when I handed him both licenses, he told me to put the CHL up he did not want to see it. I asked him if that was his rule and he replied no, the states rule.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

DIHLON said:


> If you have a firearm with you, you **** sure better hand the officer your CHL license with your driver's license.


Since when do you need a CHL to have a weapon in your vehicle?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

DIHLON said:


> If you have a firearm with you, you **** sure better hand the officer your CHL license with your driver's license.


Huh?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Glad Im not on that list...


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Had a West Colombia cop ask for my firearm , cleared the pipe and dropped my magazine on the ground and put a nice chafe in it. What are you going to do.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

What agency?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

iridered2003 said:


> friend got pulled over the other day. cop said he ran the plate and it come back the he had his chl. that was the only reason he pulled him over. no tickets or nothing. *can* the police pull you over if they run your plate and it comes back that you have a chl just to check you????


The difference between _can_, _may_, and _should_.
Obviously cops *can*. Apparently they *may*, since the cop admitted it. Whether they *should* may be different.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

rynochop said:


> Wouldn't think so. Friend of mine got chewed out by a cop for not saying he had a chl for a speeding ticket


You *DO NOT* have to give/say you have a CHL if you are not carry a handgun when stopped my an officer. I always do but that is normally cause I am carrying. Most officers are a lot happy if you do let them know cause it is like you aren't hiding anything from them.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

michaelbaranowski said:


> You *DO NOT* have to give/say you have a CHL if you are not carry a handgun when stopped my an officer. I always do but that is normally cause I am carrying. Most officers are a lot happy if you do let them know cause it is like you aren't hiding anything from them.


 Agree, sort of...The law used to be that you *HAD* to show your CHL along with your DL...A few years ago that changed and you no longer have to show it *weather you are carrying or not.*


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

They are supposed to have probable cause to pull you over.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

fishshallow said:


> Just out of curiosity if an officer came to your front door for whatever reason would you immediately notify him of all guns in your home? My limited understanding is that your vehicle or watercraft are treated as an extension of one's own premises to legally carry a hand concealed or otherwise.
> www.texaslawshield.com/portal/texas-gun-law/


This is a bit tricky

If you're carrying a gun and don't have a CHL you're under no legal requirement to disclose your gun.

As a CHL holder you're required to hand them your CHL if you're lawfully detained. That isn't a big dot to connect that you're armed. There is no penalty for not disclosing your CHL. Just keep in mind cops can make your day miserable. If they're so inclined. So why start off on the wrong foot.

In either case they can disarm you.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

boom! said:


> Huh?


If you don't want to deal with a ticked off cop, you better make the officer immediately aware that you are packing.


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

Why the hell would an officer need to pull you over to "check you" just because he ran your plates and saw you had a chl? Sounds pretty crappy to me.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

MEGABITE said:


> They are supposed to have probable cause to pull you over.


That is correct. And having a legal CHL isn't probable cause. If the story is true (flip a coin), pulling someone over based on that is chickenshirt. _The problem is, it could just as easily be one of the urban myths that people circulate, to get people stirred up.
_
Can they get by with doing it? They can if there is no one to stop them. It's up to the local jurisdiction, because they sure aren't going to bring any federal civil rights charges over this particular infraction.

Back in the days of muscle cars, I got pulled over from time to time based on nothing more than what I was driving. I'm sure others had the same thing happen. Good luck filing a complaint over it.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

There is no fine/penalty for failing to identify as someone with an LTC (license to carry)....because there is no longer a *REQUIREMENT BY LAW* to notify that you have an LTC.

That being said, LEO's tend to like it waaayyyy better if you do in fact share up front that you have an LTC, and in many instances may view you as a good guy because
of the background check you went through to get your license.

And, yes, under the Motorist Protection Act, anyone that can lawfully possess a firearm may have a concealed firearm in his/or her car, even if they *don't* have an LTC.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

I got pulled over the other day and the cop asked if I had a chl. I thought that was strange because I figured they would ask if I had a firearm not chl ,just because you can doesn't mean you always have it. Plus I don't even have one.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

DIHLON said:


> If you don't want to deal with a ticked off cop, you better make the officer immediately aware that you are packing.


That's funny right there, I don't care who you are...if the LEO wants to know he will ask. I am 99.9% sure they are assuming you have a weapon, never been asked yet. Now my wife was asked in Refugio, she told the LEO, "it's my husband's truck and there may be, you want me to look"?

The LEO laughed, gave her a warning, and sent her down the road.

Just to be clear, you do know that it is legal to have a weapon in your vehicle, right? From your earlier post, you seemed a little fuzzy on that point.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

This all sounds like a reason NOT to have a CHL. I don't need one to carry in vehicle, so why 'add' my name to the FBI/DHS/DPS list so people like Bernie Sanders/Clinton/Obama could have the Gestapo come and take away my legal firearms.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

What some of you don't seem to realize is that a cop can pretty much do what he or she wants based on what kind of day they are having, or had.
Better just to suck it up and go overboard with the formalities because some of these folks are just looking for a reason to expend some steam and it might just be on you.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

According to the most recent training I had in late December, we were trained to produce the LTC at the same point you produce you TDL. In fact, Mike said to put it behind your license in your wallet so you could do just that easily.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Lagunaroy said:


> That's funny right there, I don't care who you are...if the LEO wants to know he will ask. I am 99.9% sure they are assuming you have a weapon, never been asked yet. Now my wife was asked in Refugio, she told the LEO, "it's my husband's truck and there may be, you want me to look"?
> 
> The LEO laughed, gave her a warning, and sent her down the road.
> 
> Just to be clear, you do know that it is legal to have a weapon in your vehicle, right? From your earlier post, you seemed a little fuzzy on that point.


No. I'm not at all fuzzy on that. If I am in my vehicle, I have a weapon with me. I also have a CHL. This is based on my brother's experience with an LEO. He did not tell an officer he had a weapon with him. When he went to get his wallet out of the glovebox, the officer saw his gun in the glovebox and he drew his gun on my brother thinking he was reaching for his gun. He was then dealing with one ticked off cop who then pulled him over every time he saw him from that point forward. I'm just saying, if you want to avoid any hassle, it's best to just make them well aware up front.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Mont said:


> According to the most recent training I had in late December, we were trained to produce the LTC at the same point you produce you TDL. In fact, Mike said to put it behind your license in your wallet so you could do just that easily.


This is what my CHL instructor said as well.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

DIHLON said:


> This is what my CHL instructor said as well.


Well, at least two of us paid attention. For $75 bux and a day of time, I figured I would at least listen and learn.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

*Quit citing bad law*

Ok guys and gals - if you are going to quote the law, please get it correct.

The standard to pull you over is not probable cause, it's RESONABLE SUSPICION. This is a lower standard and it's been the standard for longer than I've been alive. Probable cause is needed to arrest or search.

I can find no law that permits an officer to pull you over just because you have a CHL (or now a HL). And when he runs your plate, he will get the registered name of the vehicles tax-payer, not necessiarily the owner. My car is owned by GMAC but I am the registered tax-payer on it.

It does not appear the officer has RS to pull you over and if you remember his name or badge number you could file a complaint with internal affairs of that agency (or just call the station and talk to the supervisor and ask them what part of Texas law allows them to pull a HL holder over without RS).


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Mont said:


> According to the most recent training I had in late December, we were trained to produce the LTC at the same point you produce you TDL. In fact, Mike said to put it behind your license in your wallet so you could do just that easily.


 the "new" LTC will be a part of your license, so in the future, when you renew, you'll only have to carry one license (your drivers license with your old picture)....they have issued a few of these already...
snookered


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

GMTK said:


> The standard to pull you over is not probable cause, it's RESONABLE SUSPICION. This is a lower standard and it's been the standard for longer than I've been alive. Probable cause is needed to arrest or search.
> 
> It does not appear the officer has RS to pull you over and if you remember his name or badge number you could file a complaint with internal affairs of that agency (or just call the station and talk to the supervisor and ask them what part of Texas law allows them to pull a HL holder over without RS).


You're right, of course. Reasonable suspicion to pull over. (Not search nor arrest). Knowledge of the possession of a legal CHL is not reasonable suspicion. As for filing a complaint - good luck with that.

Personally, I doubt that any officer admitted to doing that. All they have to say is that you nudged the lane line a couple of times - at least before dash cams. That's reasonable suspicion.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Snookered said:


> the "new" LTC will be a part of your license, so in the future, when you renew, you'll only have to carry one license (your drivers license with your old picture)....they have issued a few of these already...
> snookered


again, according to our training two weeks ago, they will use the same picture but it will be two different licenses and two different documents. Just going by what we were taught.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Mont said:


> again, according to our training two weeks ago, they will use the same picture but it will be two different licenses and two different documents. Just going by what we were taught.


This is what I was taught also.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

So the training two weeks ago on producing your LTC was based on a legal requirement? Or, was it based on an anecdotal comment by the instructor to achieve an expected behavior?

D, sorry about your brother, lot of shoulda, woulda, coulda, actions that may have changed that outcome.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Chuckybrown said:


> There is no fine/penalty for failing to identify as someone with an LTC (license to carry)....because there is no longer a *REQUIREMENT BY LAW* to notify that you have an LTC.
> 
> That being said, LEO's tend to like it waaayyyy better if you do in fact share up front that you have an LTC, and in many instances may view you as a good guy because
> of the background check you went through to get your license.
> ...


I was told this was no longer a requirement by our instructor when I renewed. Have been pulled over and was told by an officer they did not need to see your CHL. The instructor I use has been an instructor since the inception of CHL.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

IMHO, if you hand the officer your CHL, this probably puts them at ease knowing they are not dealing with a criminal, especially with all the events that occurred last year. Just because it's not required by law doesn't mean it's not a good practice. I will continue to give them my CHL when asked for my license, you guys do what you want.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

DIHLON said:


> If you have a firearm with you, you **** sure better hand the officer your CHL license with your driver's license.


 and remove all clothes naked and lie down spread eagle because you could be shot!


----------



## Ceejmo (Oct 13, 2015)

Sec. 411.205. REQUIREMENT TO DISPLAY LICENSE. If a license holder is carrying a handgun on or about the license holder's person when a magistrate or a peace officer demands that the license holder display identification, the license holder shall display both the license holder's driver's license or identification certificate issued by the department and the license holder's handgun license. 

However,
HB2730 section 12.15 Article 2A has been amended effective 9/1/09 to remove any penalty for breaking 411.205


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> and remove all clothes naked and lie down spread eagle because you could be shot!


Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> can the police pull you over if they run your plate and it comes back that you have a chl just to check you????


No

Kelly


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Snookered said:


> the "new" LTC will be a part of your license, so in the future, when you renew, you'll only have to carry one license (your drivers license with your old picture)....they have issued a few of these already...
> snookered


I got to thinking about your post. LTC and CHL are one in the same. TDL is different. As an example, you can fail an eye test for your TDL and they won't renew it. With a CHL or LTC, no eye test is required. That's just one example of many. The screenshot is off the DPS's site. As for as producing your LTC when asked for your TDL by a LEO, it's simple enough for the LEO to say he doesn't need the LTC. The other way around could get ugly.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mont said:


> According to the most recent training I had in late December, we were trained to produce the LTC at the same point you produce you TDL. In fact, Mike said to put it behind your license in your wallet so you could do just that easily.


I keep my TDL and CHL (yes, will be LTC in future) in a small envelope together in my wallet. That way even if nervous for being stopped I won't forget to show both. If the cop doesn't want to see my gun license .... fine.

I don't care to get into these arguments, but of the stories I hear from those I trust: No one that I have personally talked to has ever been harassed for having a gun license. Several I have talked to told me later that they _think _the cop treated them better after showing it, possibly because the cop was able to relax slightly if they are dealing with someone legal enough to have the license. I got my CHL 20 years ago and I don't get pulled over often. I have shown my CHL whether I was carrying or not. When I was carrying, the cop didn't even ask that I show them the gun.

I will worry more in the future about eating healthier and getting more exercise instead of whether my gun license will cause me trouble.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I keep my TDL and CHL (yes, will be LTC in future) in a small envelope together in my wallet. That way even if nervous for being stopped I won't forget to show both. If the cop doesn't want to see my gun license .... fine.
> 
> I don't care to get into these arguments, but of the stories I hear from those I trust: No one that I have personally talked to has ever been harassed for having a gun license. Several I have talked to told me later that they _think _the cop treated them better after showing it, possibly because the cop was able to relax slightly if they are dealing with someone legal enough to have the license. I got my CHL 20 years ago and I don't get pulled over often. I have shown my CHL whether I was carrying or not. When I was carrying, the cop didn't even ask that I show them the gun.
> 
> I will worry more in the future about eating healthier and getting more exercise instead of whether my gun license will cause me trouble.


X2 some good common sense.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Mine is behind my DL, plan to present both if I ever get pulled over again ( hoping not, I hate ticket fines!!!) and then telling officer where my weapon is and ask how he wants it.

Nothing to see here folks. A LTC/CHL is a privilege, I dont want to lose mine due to bull headinesss ( not a word)


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

I was pulled over in Frisco a couple years ago for speeding in a school zone. I had my wife and 6yr old granddaughter in the car with me. I had no idea I was in a school zone so when the officer approached my window, I was confused as to why he stopped me. The guy was a complete arsehole and my blood pressure instantly shot up. Well, in my anger, I forgot to tell Mr. Congeniality that I had a CHL. Needless to say, he was plenty pizzed when he came back from checking my license. Threatened to take me to jail because I hadn't let him know that I was carrying a gun (like has been said, there is no penalty for not telling a LEO in a traffic stop that you have a chl and are carrying a weapon). All of this happening in front of my granddaughter who has been taught that policemen are good and she was about to get to see her grandpa arrested just because the guy was a p*ick.
Granted, I should have told the guy but just didn't think about it. Needless to say, the next day I was in his bosses office but much to my surprise, the officer in question's dash cam and body cam wasn't working on that particular day. I will say this, I have been stopped several times since then and I haven't forgotten to tell about the chl.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been asked about my Chl when pulled over but it's usually just do u have your gun on you and I say yes or no .. I carried a gun for years in my truck without one .. I was pulled over one time with my gun and insurance card in my glovebox. I told the cop my card was in the glovebox with my gun .. he said don't worry about it .. I try to say as few words to Leo as possible.


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

Mont said:


> I got to thinking about your post. LTC and CHL are one in the same. TDL is different. As an example, you can fail an eye test for your TDL and they won't renew it. With a CHL or LTC, no eye test is required. That's just one example of many. The screenshot is off the DPS's site. As for as producing your LTC when asked for your TDL by a LEO, it's simple enough for the LEO to say he doesn't need the LTC. The other way around could get ugly.


Folks don't get confused thinking a LTC is going to be a one in all TDL and LTC. You are still required to produce both your CHL/LTC and or Drivers license or State ID card when stopped by LEO, it's only administrative repercussion if you refuse to show them together only when carrying a handgun on or about your person.

All the info from the DPS screenshot states is that you will not need a separate CHL/LTC to open carry if you choose this option.

As far as running plates, the only info that comes back in the Texas database is vehicle description, owners address and insurance info. Some states like Louisiana, come back with the registered owners SSN and DOB.

The only way to find out at least in Texas if you have a LTC/CHL is if your TDL or name and DOB is run thru the TCIC database.

9/1/2015 under the business code your LTC/CHL now can be used as ID for business transactions.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

From what I saw riding along in a cop car one night, after they run your license they know what you dreamed last.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Spartan Handgun Training said:


> You are still required to produce both your CHL/LTC and or Drivers license or State ID card when stopped by LEO, it's only administrative repercussion if you refuse to show them together only when carrying a handgun on or about your person.
> .


Now I am really confused, "administrative repercussion", I swear I can't remember that Texas law. Please refresh my memory, and could you take the time to explain the penalties imposed by law "for not showing them together".

Thanks in advance for clearing this up.


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have never seen a CHL listed on any TX LP I have ever ran. There is either more to this story or the timeline is messed up as previous stated. I seriously doubt that a CHL was the reason for the traffic stop. I could be wrong (I hope I'm not) as there are some dumb asses in LE that are very good at studying up and passing tests but are complete idiots and have no common sense. It also could be a complete fabricated story from someone just trying to stir **** which is also common these days.


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

Lagunaroy said:


> Now I am really confused, "administrative repercussion", I swear I can't remember that Texas law. Please refresh my memory, and could you take the time to explain the penalties imposed by law "for not showing them together".
> 
> Thanks in advance for clearing this up.


If you initially refuse to show your LTC/CHL and TDL or State ID when carrying a handgun it's an administrative thing and the affadavit to do so is here at this link;
http://www.dps.texas.gov/InternetForms/Forms/CHL-88.pdf

the second time could be a Class B misdemeanor.
Found here;
http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/txstatutes/GV/4/B/411/H/411.205

Of course there other things you can be charged with like "Interfering with public duties" of Peace Officer, which is a Class B and get your LTC/CHL revoked or suspended also.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

When you are being pulled over, they run your plate. They now have your name and address. They have the ownership of the vehicle. You don't think they can check if you are a felon, a fugitive, is it a stolen car, are you armed and dangerous, a child molester, a bail jumper, a fleeing felon, and do you have a CHL? 
Cmon man.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Took the class Saturday. According to the instructor if you are a LTC and carrying your weapon, you must ID as a LTC and that means saying I am a LTC, not telling them I have a firearm because you can carry a firearm in your vehicle legally without a LTC. There is no criminal penalty for not identifying as such, but you are required to do so. If you do not have your weapon with you, then you do not have to ID as a LTC.

He pretty much said that even if the gun is just in the car and not on your person, you need to ID as a LTC. By law, at any time during the stop if the officer feels the need for safety reasons, he/she can disarm you. They shall/must return the weapon to you if you are not arrested for a crime.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Mont said:


> According to the most recent training I had in late December, we were trained to produce the LTC at the same point you produce you TDL. In fact, Mike said to put it behind your license in your wallet so you could do just that easily.


That is what I was taught, and that is what I do. Probably been stopped 3 times since I got my CHL 5 years ago. Three warnings, zero tickets. Honestly, I think the CHL kept me from getting tickets.

One of the times I got stopped was leaving my son's high school football game. Was driving my daughter's car, and forgot that she didn't have auto headlights. Cop stopped me right as I was leaving the parking lot. I handed him my TDL and CHL, told him I wasn't armed. His reply "why not?". Me - "I was at a high school football game'. Him - "all the more reason!". Then he let me drive off!


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

DIHLON said:


> He did not tell an officer he had a weapon with him. When he went to get his wallet out of the glovebox, the officer saw his gun in the glovebox and he drew his gun on my brother thinking he was reaching for his gun.


your bro and anyone else ought to be smarter then that. that's asking to get shot.


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

HoustonKid said:


> Took the class Saturday. According to the instructor if you are a LTC and carrying your weapon, you must ID as a LTC and that means saying I am a LTC, not telling them I have a firearm because you can carry a firearm in your vehicle legally without a LTC. There is no criminal penalty for not identifying as such, but you are required to do so. If you do not have your weapon with you, then you do not have to ID as a LTC.
> 
> He pretty much said that even if the gun is just in the car and not on your person, you need to ID as a LTC. By law, at any time during the stop if the officer feels the need for safety reasons, he/she can disarm you. They shall/must return the weapon to you if you are not arrested for a crime.


 Yes that what* "about your person"* means 
anywhere within reach basically


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

On the way to my house, there's a little Podunk burg with a steady stream of part timer officers rotating in and out depending on whether they can get a job with a real department or not. A couple of years back, my wife got pulled over, 42 in a 40 kinda thing...

This was the gist of the exchange;

Cop; license and insurance, ma'am...

Wife; hands over license, insurance, and chl. 

Cop; sees chl, takes a step back, puts hand on gun, yells "why didn't you tell me you had a gun"

Wife; "because I don't have one"

Cop:"so why did you give me this"

Wife; because my husband told me I needed to"

Cop; that's a good way to get taken to jail" (or something like that, it gets blurry from there)

Wife gets warning, goes home and comes in the door crying. Husband represses urge to go kick the sorry punk's *** nine ways from Sunday, thinks better of it.

Police chief never there and won't return calls the next day, nothing really comes of it.

Punk cop moves on to somewhere else and we don't see him again.



In other words, it really doesn't matter what the law about showing a chl is, it's whatever the cop decides to do that day. There is no right answer. Deal with it, and hope you get somebody who has a shred of professionalism about him...


----------



## FSSU3 (Nov 18, 2015)

popo1984 said:


> I have never seen a CHL listed on any TX LP I have ever ran. There is either more to this story or the timeline is messed up as previous stated. I seriously doubt that a CHL was the reason for the traffic stop. I could be wrong (I hope I'm not) as there are some dumb asses in LE that are very good at studying up and passing tests but are complete idiots and have no common sense. It also could be a complete fabricated story from someone just trying to stir **** which is also common these days.


THIS^^^^^^^ I just asked a buddy of mine who is a state trooper, and he laughed! This thread is a waste of time. Must of been one heck of a fabricated story. Hahaha good grief fellas...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I've had mine a cpl of yrs now, I think the guy said it wasn't a requirement to show BUT it would put the officer at ease. NOW what I have seen first hand>> I was pulled over for speeding in Port Acres on the way fishing, before I stopped I remembered my wife had my TDL for some BS reason. I stopped and got out of my truck and walked back to him, he was a black cop in his mid to late 30s. Before he asked I told him I had no TDL and all I had was my CCL AND I had a 380 on my hip and a 40cal Glock in the console and both are HOT. He took my CCL along with Ins prs and asked why no lisc, told him of wife having and its another reason I'm ****** at her, the first being thats why I was late waiting on her only for her not to go. He made a few faces, gave me lisc back and told me "hope you catch a bunch BUT get my lisc back from her" there is no doubt in my mind the CCL got me off. BTW this happened when all the cops were being targeted. Although I'm sure he ran my tags before I stopped he DID NOT run any other information


----------



## Ceejmo (Oct 13, 2015)

My son is a LEO in the Houston area. I just texted him and asked if he would know by a license plate number whether or not someone had a CHL/LTC. He said no. He has to run the TDL number to get that information.


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

I have earned many speeding tickets over the years. I have been asked several times if I had any firearms with me (I don't have a CHL). I tell them the truth, typically they run the numbers on the pistol I have with me at the time, and usually get asked, how do like that one? It's easy to know when to shut up and just answer questions. I don't mess with LEO's as they have very difficult jobs and they have bad days OFTEN! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Some of you cats wouldn't believe me if I told you about years past when they would shut down I-35 to one lane and check everyone's license.Always a pain in the asss,until you finally got to go and would see all the folks with problems red faced slinging their arms around raising hell and some against a cop car with handcuffs on.In 48 years of driving and many tickets when young,I never,ever got a ticket I didn't deserve and was given many breaks just for yes sirring,no sirring.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> friend got pulled over the other day. cop said he ran the plate and it come back the he had his chl. that was the only reason he pulled him over. no tickets or nothing. can the police pull you over if they run your plate and it comes back that you have a chl just to check you????


When your vehicle license plate is run by a LEO, it does NOT indicate whether you have a CHL .

Someone's story isn't jiving.

Kelly


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

If my memory is correct when I got my CHL back in the start of getting a CHL we learned that when you get stopped by any LEO you are required to state you have a CHL at the time you hand over your drivers license.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

Last time I got pulled over. I stopped the officer before he got to my door. Told him I was CHL and asked him to approach the window. I showed him where my gun was. He kindly said just keep it there. Told him I wanted him to know where it was so he had no concerns. He said thank you. And let me off with a warning. His job is hard enough, I want him to be aware. RESPECT!!! And He RESPECTED ME!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

9121SS said:


> Just took my class on the 27th. Instructor said when they run your plates it will come up if you have a chl.


so to a few of you, is this the wrong answer?? some of you say yes and some say no?????????


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> so to a few of you, is this the wrong answer?? some of you say yes and some say no?????????


When you run a vehicle license plate, it does NOT indicate whether the registered owner of the vehicle is a CHL.

Kelly


----------



## Ceejmo (Oct 13, 2015)

kdubya said:


> When you run a vehicle license plate, it does NOT indicate whether the registered owner of the vehicle is a CHL.
> 
> Kelly


Ditto


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> so to a few of you, is this the wrong answer?? some of you say yes and some say no?????????


That instructor does not know what he is talking about.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

kdubya said:


> When you run a vehicle license plate, it does NOT indicate whether the registered owner of the vehicle is a CHL.
> 
> Kelly


 This is correct. And to answer the original question, even if the Officer knew you were a CHL, you can and should not be stopped on that basis alone. Being a CHL in no way is reasonable suspicion or probable cause to stop you.


----------

